# Bathtubs-Kohler vs American Standard vs Crane



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I know they are apples to oranges but here it goes. In our main bathroom which gets heavy use, I have completely ruled out using a 2-piece fiberglass unit fearing it will not hold up. I know that the Kohler cast iron is the tried and true and have one upstairs, but fear that it is too heavy for my son and myself to wrestle into the house and into the frame. He is a young stud but I am middle aged with an iffy back. 

So that leaves the American Standard Americast, which is about half the weight or the Crane Plumbing porcelain-over-steel version. Does anybody have any experience with these two models? 

Just what is Americast? It looks and feels as strong as cast iron, or at least steel. 

If I should I go ahead and buy the 316 LB Kohler, does anybody have any advice for transporting and then installing this monster?


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I have yet to install an Americast Tub, however upon a customer request I have installed thier kitchen sink. It will be the last one I install. About a year later I had the chance to look at this sink. It was not a pretty site.
Yes, the Kohler tub is heavy. They do come in a crate, which makes it somewhat easier if it is not. I too am middle-aged, out of shape, smoke like a chimney and cuss alot while hauling this monster in. However I would rather be the one cussing than my customer cussing at me later by recommending something like Americast just because it's lighter and easier for me to get through the door. Use a dolly and take your time.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I would go with the cast iron also---------I've put in a few Americast tubs-They are not bad but I did destroy one when I dropped a level while tiling. That would not have damaged the iron tub.

The heavy tubs are easiest moved on a flat four wheeled movers dolly. Pick up a cheap sheet of 1/4 inch plywood-cut it into 30" strips --put these down over carpet or tile to make rolling easier.


Get your son to dig up a young set of hands--Don't blow out your back to prove "you can still do it!'

I spent enough at the Doctors to hire a full time brute ,when I helped hoist a huge window into place!

Good luck and have fun--Mike--


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I guess it's going to be the Kohler. My son has a friend he can ask to help and I can rent a dolly. The only qustion I have left is once you get a tub in place, how do you get underneath it to level it with shims and set the supports in a morter base? I understand the Kohler has metal legs and calls for metal shims. I have never installed a tub or even seen one installed before.


----------

